# Preston, CT First Selectman/Public Works Director injured by falling tree



## Dalmatian90 (May 19, 2013)

Nothing unusual about the weather last Thursday that I can remember. But this week of the year seems to generate a small rash of trees on wires and similar calls when the trees reach full leaf-out, and branches or rotten trunks can't handle the extra weight.



> ROM THE NEWSROOM: PRESTON, Conn. (AP) — Preston First Selectman Robert Congdon is recovering after he said he was hit by a falling tree while clearing a road.
> 
> The Day of New London reports that Congdon, who also has been public works director, responded to a call on Thursday about tree limbs blocking a road. He drove to the site, taking his chain saw with him.
> 
> ...


----------

